# New library (temporary) inhabitant



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

As you may know, or be able to guess by my name, I am a librarian. This morning, I had a couple come in with their kid. They had this guy in a jar...




















They caught him outside of town and wanted to know what he was. I found them books on kingsnakes. I also gave them the talk on picking up wild reptiles, especially if you don't know anything about them. When they discovered that it would need to eat mice, they decided to turn it loose. That's when I let them know that in Arizona, once you remove a reptile from it's habitat, it is actually illegal to return it.

Just before lunch, I went into the room they were using, and there on the table is the jar, with the snake in it, sitting on the table. Now I have a kingsnake I never intended to have.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

So they left it in the library?


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep. They did.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

God, people are idiots. Either way, that's a super-cool looking snake you've got there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

YAY for california kings!!

They are sweet snakes.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know anything about snakes, but please don't let him go in my tank.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

If I let him go in your tank, he'd drown.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

ChromeLibrarian said:


> If I let him go in your tank, he'd drown.



Hehe, youd be surprised... Cal Kings are crazy little snakes 
Anyway, Kings are generally great pets, easy to care for, look nice, generally have calm dispositions and a voracious appetite( good thing)....
If you are unwilling to care for him im sure most petstores would take him.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

> If you are unwilling to care for him im sure most petstores would take him.


Taking a wild caught snake to a pet store where it will be sold _is_ illegal in the state of Arizona.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

ChromeLibrarian said:


> Taking a wild caught snake to a pet store where it will be sold _is_ illegal in the state of Arizona.


Arizona is pretty finicy about catch and release... Well I guess its for the good... Enjoy him!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Since you know that it has been recently caught and probably approximately where, why not just go there and release it? It may be illegal but it would be in the best interest of the animal, I think, and how would you get caught?

It's fun to live on the edge, too.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just get in touch with your local law emforcment or Department of Wildlife and ask them what to do with it. The DoF will probably come pick it up and take care of the problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Why not just keep it? Its cool enough looking, and snakes are fairly low maintenance. It would make a good educational display for the library.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Buggy said:


> Just get in touch with your local law emforcment or Department of Wildlife and ask them what to do with it. The DoF will probably come pick it up and take care of the problem.



HA!
That's a laugh. Trust me, that's the very last thing you wanna do if you care about this snake's well-being. I could tell you some stories that would utterly destroy your faith in humanity.

Snakes released in areas unfamiliar to them very often don't survive. If a snake is to be released, it must be released in the area it was found. That's one big reason native snake release isn't allowed; it's too hard to get various idiots to put them right back where they got them.

Cali kings are always in high demand and are easily given away to someone who wants them and can care for them.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

If it ends up not being released, I'll keep it myself.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

name him bandit! or charles!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Librarian if you run into any problems you can call Heritage Park Zoo over here in Prescott. I am sure they can help. I also know the Pet Care Center's staff and they have snakes there. So there are some options if you decide you cannot take it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My neighbor had a duck fall down her chimney. Imagine coming home to an injured duck flapping around your house. She called everyone. No one is "responsible" everyone gave her another number until they were pointing in circles. She finally called her dad to give it a ride to his Alabama pond.


----------

